# Runny poo for a month!



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey everyone. I have a male cockatiel and he about 9 months old...I took him to an avian vet and he confirmed that he had a bacterial infection. Ernie has been on two rounds of antibiotics already!! He seems fine--not fluffed or tired, very energetic (LOUD ). His droppings are still very watery, and staining the bottom of his cage. I have another bird who shares the cage with him, and she is fine. No signs of poop distress. What do I do for my little guy?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sometime greens can cause watery poop. If you feed greens I would back them off a little.


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

I havent fed him anything but seeds and healthy seed treats since he started.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not nearly as smart as Sue here but when you say he had a bacterial infection, did the vet give you any drops, by chance? Mine had a bacterial infection in one of her nares when I first got her, and the vet gave me some drops to put in her nare a couple of times a day. I still use the drops every once in a while if I notice she has something in there just to help flush it out. I notice that whenever I DO put the drop on her, she tends to have watery droppings. So I was thinking maybe the antibiotics or drops, if you're using, might make them more watery? Just a thought! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts. He has been off the antibiotics for at least two weeks now, and the infection was in his droppings. His has been clear. I was feeding him a certain dose with a syringe into his beak twice a day..then once a day with a stronger antibiotic.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm completely at a loss then. Unless they're still in his system? I've no idea... have you asked the vet about his droppings still being watery? I'm glad he's still acting fine, playing and eating though. I'm sorry, wish I had other ideas?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try introducing lactobacillus. I buy it under the brand name Ornabac. It is a beneficial bacteria. I imagine all the antibiotics your baby has been on has probably stripped his digestive system of this element. If you could make a corn meal mush mixed with warm water and add ornabac it might help his system readjust and hopefully restore normal digestion.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm telling you, Sue, you need to write a book...there's nothing you don't know about tiels!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Nah... I get all my ideas from you guys.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah, whatever - you're just modest!  

Huber, let us know how your baby does....


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

I will thank you for all your help. Sue, should I give him the Ornabac with a syringe? I found one that is a liquid instead of a powder


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

So, Huber, how do you give him meds and stuff with a syringe? Is it hard? Do you just squirt in his mouth or toward the back of his throat or what? I'd be worried I'd upset his crop or something. I was just curious in case I have to do it someday!


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

I think a syringe is the easiest way to get a bird to take meds cooperatively. I position the syringe toward the back of the throat and go in on one side of the beak. His crop seems to be fine. If you watch a vet do it, some of them are really rough! As long as you position the syringe correctly, the bird will be fine. The terrible thing is that you have to restrain the bird with a towel. I hate doing that to him. Hope you never have to do this.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A syringe should work fine. it sounds like he's used to it. I would want to stop the antibiotics if as you say his poop is clear of the bad bacteria. You will have to continue giving him ornabac as long as he is on the antibiotics. When he's done with his current round the beneficial bacteria should be able to take hold and sustain itself. Although I have no idea how long the antibiotic will effect his system. See if your vet will answer this question for you. Frankly I'm surprised he still has you giving it to him if he is clear. Mention the introduction of Ornabac too and see what he thinks. If he hasn't already suggested it maybe you should call another vet.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, Huber! I hope I never have to either. I have to towel her to do the drops in her nares when I need to and I don't know who hates it more - me or her! I tried toweling just to clip her wings but found it's actually easier when I get her to flap her wings and try to hold them out a lil bit to snip. I do that with her toenails, too, though I haven't had to do that much. I'm sneaky when she's on a perch and distracted and do just the tiniest lil end! I don't think she ever noticed the two times I did one.  Thanks for the advice though, in case I ever DO have to. And I know what you mean about the vet - I touch her wings so tenderly b/c I'm so scared I'll hurt her and he just grabbed her...maybe that's why she has never bit me but she got him GOOD!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was going to suggest probiotics too (like Sue). Usually vets give you a course of probiotics to use after a course of antibiotics. Antibiotics wipe out the good bacteria as well as the bad, and this can stuff up the digestive tract a bit (causing things like runny poos). I usually give probiotics in powder form, just sprinkled on some moist food that i know will get eaten (e.g. rice).


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

He is getting worse, I think. he hasn't been on antibiotics in at least two weeks. I fed him benebac with a syringe (same as ornabac) last night (the proper dose of course) and this morning, his droppings were black. HELP! What did I do? Did I hurt him?


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry to hear that! Did you call your vet? NO, you did NOT hurt him. You're trying to do everything you can. This is not your fault. Take him to the vet and let us know what happens. Don't worry, he'll be ok!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It might take a while for him to get the benefit from the benebac. I would call the vet though and see what he says


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I'll let you know what happens : (


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

He'll be ok, cheer up!


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

The vet said I should keep feeding him benebac as directed. but it is alot and he hates the taste! He knocks his beak along the cage bars whenever I give it to him. If this doesn't work, the vet wants to take a blood sample. I can't hurt him by giving him the benebac right? Once I started that, his poop changed to a really dark color.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try the powdered form over a soft wet food that you know he enjoys.


----------



## huber (Oct 8, 2008)

SO, I have been feeding him the Benebac, and it looks like he poops are starting to solidify. Thank you everyone, I think he will be okay now. Couldn't have done this without all the feedback I got. Hope my experience this helps someone else.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, Huber! I was wondering where you'd been! Glad to hear he's doing better...yaye!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's really great to hear!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I use Ornabac every day in my baby food. It suggest on the package to sprinkle it over their food daily. Doesn't really work unless it's wet food tho. I add mine to beans for my adults.


----------

